

Ask YC: Lamson Project Versus Boogie Tools for Email Bounce Detection - nrao123

We are working quite a bit on email message handling. One specific area we are really focusing on is bounce email management. We have rolled some of the code on our own but we are evaluating if we are better of just relying on other folks bounce detection software.<p>I know Lamson has some bounce detection software (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=697826) but we are also evaluating Boogie Tools Bounce Studio - http://www.boogietools.com/Products/Linux/<p>I was wondering if anybody had used any of these tools before and have an opinion on the relative merits of both.
======
jm4
I haven't used either project so I can't comment on the technical merits, but
they have very different licenses. I would imagine that could be a primary
deciding factor.

Lamson is free so it would be easy to try it out. On the other hand, it's free
under the GPL license. If it was LGPL it would be a clear cut case. Under the
GPL I don't think you can use it without releasing your own source code. You
probably want to find out for sure or inquire about other licensing options.
Since you'd be dealing directly with the developer it may be negotiable.

Boogie Tools isn't going to require you to release source code, but they've
got the typical annoying licensing scheme with multiple versions and usage
levels. It looks like they have separate licenses for different operating
systems as well. I don't see anything about a trial license.

